# I survived a weekend in a college dorm!



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Me and some friends decided to go up to visit some people from our high school last weekend at their college. I was pretty nervous but it went pretty well. It was actually a little more boring then I expected(there college has a reputation as a party school). I thought I would be being dragged around all day and having to socialize with new people all the time. Instead more or less we just hung out in there dorm all day and I met maybe one person I didn't know already. We did go to parties at night though which were alright but I at least overcame my fear of them and won't have a problem going to them when I start college.Even though I was dissapointed from a fun standpoint it was pretty good from an anxiety standpoint. It was defiently a situation where I couldn't run away from people for a few days and was really tough. In other situations like that like family vacations I normally hit a wall and go into survival mode. This time I felt more anxious then I normally would but didn't burnout which is really good. Now I feel like I have an idea of what to expect from college social life although I hope mine will be a little more exciting lol.


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

That's awesome that you got to get a glimpse of the college social scene! I'm sure that will definitely help you when you start going to college, because you will sort of know what to expect.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Very cool, man. Parties always make me nervous, I still have a hard time going to one.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats!


----------

